# Tubing??



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Anybody ever used heat shrink on a rod? with say 50-100lb mono 'weave' under it to create some texture? I know they have 'x flocked' material out there but that stuff isnt that durable. Any opions welcome.


----------



## Ed K (Mar 1, 2007)

I've done it on several rods I like it. I did take mine and scuff them with some 50 grit sandpaper helped with the grip.


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Treed;
I used "Rod Armor" Has a X pattern. you put it on with a Heat gun. I did a Rotating half hitch with thin Nylon line

WWW.acidrod.com


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

I did the x-flock shrink tubing on a couple of my own rods. One has it straight on the blank with nothing underneath, my heaver has it on bare blank for the butt, but the foregrip is over a layer of cork tape which I really liked. I did another rod with a double layer of shrink wrap and that's pretty nice. The stuff FS4U sells has been plenty durable for me.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

If the X flock is the same stuff thats on the HDX, count me out lol


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

How is the rod armor compared to the X flock


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Rod armor seens to be a Textured rubber not a Flocking. Treed E-Mail me your snail mail Addy and I'll send you a piece of what I have left over

[email protected]


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Sent. Thanks!


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

TreednNC said:


> If the X flock is the same stuff thats on the HDX, count me out lol


Never held an HDX, so I don't know.


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*Treed*

it's pretty much the same, the problem with the HDX and LDX is that it looks like they used too large of a diameter and didn't shrink it down enough for a proper fit. I use the X flock on every rod I own, and it is great stuff when put over cork tape and shrunk to fit porperly.

Don't be put off by what was, in the case of the HDX and LDX, a poor installation job.

I haven't tried the rod armor yet, it comes with a layer of tape or foam that is put under it, and gives a little softer feel to it than standard X flock applied directly to the butt.

It is pricey way to go - cork tape can be had for .50 or less a foot, due to being spiral wrapped takes close to 3' to cover 1' length of rod.

The X flock is close to $5-$6 a foot, quite pricy, but when put over the cork tape will last, a significant long time. 

Cork tape by itself starts looking crappy after awhile and some will replace it every couple of seasons, no need to do that with the heat shrink over the cork tape.

On some of my heavers I only use a short section, maybe 6" of area above and below the reel seat covered with cork tape, then another 6" section on the very end of the rod butt. THen X flock covers everything. I like doing this to some of the WRI rods specifically. The WRI rods can be very thin, cork tape near where the hands are employed during the cast, gives my big hands something to grab onto. Leaving the cork tape off where it's not needed saves a few pennies, but more importantly cuts down a tad on the overall weight. Of course someone with small hands may want to just leave the cork tape off entirely.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks Surf Cat. Im just tryin to digest this all. I'll order the blank in a week or so and try to get this ball rolling. Thanks for the input guys


----------



## junkmansj (Jul 23, 2005)

Treed; On the Way!

The Tape that comes with rod Armor is Very Thin Mylar two faced tape just to hold the tube firmly in Place. No padding!


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thanks!


----------

